# New kid's bow



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

I thought I would share some photos of the new kid's bow I made for my son. He turned two this week so I made him a longbow and he was so excited when he shot it for the first time he was shaking.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very cool! How long did it take to build?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Very cool! How long did it take to build?


About 8 hours of work.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have me thinking! My sons love shooting their bow and I was about to buy them a new compound, but they also love building things... Did you follow a set of plans in particular or how did you learn it? Is this just a 20 lb set up or how big? I have a pretty good set of tools and my youngest is about to turn 8, so this may be a perfect bday present. Thanks for any help in advance. I see lots of links online, just wondering what your experience has been. The string, arrows. etc.?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> You have me thinking! My sons love shooting their bow and I was about to buy them a new compound, but they also love building things... Did you follow a set of plans in particular or how did you learn it? Is this just a 20 lb set up or how big? I have a pretty good set of tools and my youngest is about to turn 8, so this may be a perfect bday present. Thanks for any help in advance. I see lots of links online, just wondering what your experience has been. The string, arrows. etc.?


I have actually been making bows for about 5 years so I just shrink my design down a bit to make it work for a kids bow. I taught myself how to build them just from reading online. If you go to binghamprojects.com they have everything you could possibly need including plans and how to videos. They are from Ogden so it is nice that they are local and have everything you need to do bows including kits. This bow is 40" long and probably pulls about 15 pounds at 14". If you have specific questions on bow building let me know and I will try to answer them. There first one is always the most expensive, but worth it in the long run.
Trevor


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Outstanding!!! You are a craftsman. You're also starting your kid off the right way with the trad stuff! The look on his face is priceless. Love the arrows too!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

That a good looking bow.Nice job.


----------

